# LONDON | One Thames Quay | 180m | 56 fl | U/C



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

One Thames Quay - Upcoming Luxury Tower, London E14


Register your interest in a collection of stylish and contemporary one or two bedroom apartments, with sweeping panoramic views of London. Set within this exciting new opportunity area of the Upper East Side, Canary Wharf E14. Coming Soon.




www.onethamesquay.com




























































This is under construction for quite a while and visible in the skyline:


P1240013 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240062 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240009 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

One funky shot 

P1240076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1260739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220804_164234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220804_164354 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260855 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/9

Götheborg at Canary Wharf (38) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Beautiful tower, but I'm intrigued by the round one here:










Which one is that?


----------



## Brightondan (Jan 15, 2010)

Its One Park drive at Wood Wharf


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Brightondan said:


> Its One Park drive at Wood Wharf


What's it status so far?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Andre_Filipe said:


> What's it status so far?


..Lol...It's status is that it's already fully built/completed for some time ago..🤷😅👍


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ecopolisia said:


> ..Lol...It's status is that it's already fully built/completed for some time ago..🤷😅👍


Great! Thought both towers were new. Will try to find the thread, thanks


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Great! Thought both towers were new. Will try to find the thread, thanks


OK..👍


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340186 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380711 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380713 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380715 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/20


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400047 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/6

Tug and lighter passing Canary Wharf skyscrapers by Tom Frost, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400388 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

